

How do I stop “analyzing” and pick between two good choices? - hawke
http://blog.asmartbear.com/business-tiebreaker.html

======
bunderbunder
Easy method: Flip a coin.

Because in the moment that the coin is spinning in the air, you'll suddenly
realize which option you really wanted all along.

If you don't, no biggie. Just go with what the coin says.

~~~
onetwothreefour
Batman wins again. :)

